
Uncoiling the spiral: Maths and hallucinations (2009) - davvid
https://plus.maths.org/content/uncoiling-spiral-maths-and-hallucinations
======
testtest
Similar to the book titled "Psychedelic Information theory" (PDF available for
free)

>Psychedelic Information Theory: Shamanism in the Age of Reason is an analysis
of the physical mechanisms of hallucination, shamanic ritual, and expanded
states of consciousness. By deconstructing systems of perception and memory,
Psychedelic Information Theory quantifies the limits of expanded consciousness
and describes the methods by which psychedelics alter consciousness, create
new information, and affect human culture.

>By presenting these methods in physical terms, Psychedelic Information Theory
offers a rational and objective model for shamanic transformation and therapy
in modern clinical practice. Written by James L. Kent.

[http://psychedelic-information-theory.com/](http://psychedelic-information-
theory.com/)

